# Instruments and Equipment > Videos, Pictures & Sound Files >  Chickens with mandolins

## danb

Surprised this hasn't been done before.. oh wait, actually I'm not. 

Anyway, here's Fred admiring Wiens #9

----------


## danb

Fred likes the scroll

----------


## Scott Tichenor

I feel a photoshop thread coming on.

----------


## danb

Free CD to the next non-photoshopped cafe member to post an image of them holding a mandolin and a chicken..

----------


## craigtoo

MMmmm looks tasty...I bet Mrs. B can really make a meal out them!



Can't wait to visit, Dan... Be there in December again!


 

... Chickens and Mandos indeed... how 'hack' is that?

----------


## delsbrother

Ooh, Ooh! I have a great mandolin-chicken connection, but I can't spill the beans until Gregg Miner updates his site.

----------


## JEStanek

Cluck old Dan, Cluck and sing, ain't plucked a chicken since late last spring.

Jamie

----------


## Gutbucket

Brad Paisley ain't got nothin on that "chicken picker".

----------


## homermando

Don`t worry its alive. She`s not very happy though. Let me know when we have the post a picture with large cat fish and mandolin thread.javascript**:emoticon('')
smilie

----------


## danb

John, please pm me your mailing address

----------


## craigtoo

####... I've been chasing one down for the last 2 hours...

----------


## djweiss

I've been busy getting mine out of the garden...they tore up the pea patch!

----------


## wichitamando

I've been waiting in line at KFC...

----------


## Keith Newell

I think they are on to you....

Keith

----------


## JeffD

I have a friend who raises fancy multi-colored roosters - he calls them Japanese, but I don't know if there is any real connection to Japan. He raises them for their plumage, which is highly prized by fly tiers.

I will take a trip out to his place soon and get a picture taken.

----------


## Grasser54

mandolinkgn--

Now that's FUNNY, I don't care who you are!

(Signing off to wipe down keyboard and monitor).

----------


## B. T. Walker

Having some trouble typing after seeing that pic/poster, Keith. Laughing so hard I'm crying and the keyboard is blurry. Nice start to a morning.

----------


## oldwave maker

Coyotes and bobcats done et all the chickens in oldwave holler long ago, the wild turkeys seem to hold their own, even when they're not in the straw.....

----------


## John Rosett

> the wild turkeys seem to hold their own, even when they're not in the straw.....


...Or the bottle...

----------


## Ted Eschliman

> I feel a photoshop thread coming on.


I am SO in...

----------


## fwoompf

What a nice carbon fiber chicken you've got there Ted. Isn't it amazing what technology can do these days...

----------


## homermando

By the way Bill thats Old Wave #295 in my chicken picture.

----------


## Jim Garber

Best I could do... I only had a few chickens left in the closet for the photo shoot. Actually they are rented -- my daughter volunteers to water and feed the chickens at the local county-sponsored educational farm. There is a rather overly protective rooster (the one in the front) but he seemed to calm down once I started playing Chicken Reel.

----------


## homermando

By the way Bill thats Old Wave #295 in my chicken picture.

----------


## mandolooter

this is the newest in a long line of ridiculosly funny threads Ive seen here over the last 6-7 years!

----------


## shadco

Sorry Iwasn't fast enough the Mando went up in smoke

----------


## lmartnla

I would be afraid to have an unanesthetized chicken anywhere near my mandolin. Beaks, claws, spurs and excretions could easily mar the finish. But I do enjoy pictures of ya'll having fun with your chickens.

----------


## Steve Cantrell

I love a good beer chicken Shad.

----------


## mandopluker

Dan,

You are one sick puppy! Now I know why I think so highly of you.....  LOL.... to funny dude!

----------


## JEStanek

What about a plywood mando next to a plywood chicken? Can I get a plywood cd? My next door neighbor just turned 30. His wife is mean.  

Jamie

----------


## Gutbucket

Love that chicken mooning sign in the background. Where can I get one of those for my yard? This neighborhood is getting way to snooty.

----------


## mandopluker

Gutbucket,

I'm with your mando-brother! Let's tag-team'em!

----------


## JimRichter

Well, we raise chickens (Gold Laced Wyandottes -- an heirloom breed) and I often catch our rooster, Orange Neck, messing with my Kimble.

----------


## JimRichter

Then, of course, around X-Mas last year, he was seen terrorizing Bloomington Indiana.

----------


## dirty harry

whoa/wow ya all.................I'm of to Kentucky fried chicken, with my LOAR picture book! #

----------


## bsmando

Chick on Chick on Mandolin!

Not only am I holding a chicken, I'm playing the mandolin!
This is one of my Araucanas, 11 week old chick.

----------


## bsmando

closer

----------


## bsmando

Picking out another one

----------


## bsmando

Got a Buff Orpington.

----------


## mandroid

If you see my little red rooster , please send him home.. 

. . .ain't been no peace in my barn yard since my red rooster been gone..

----------


## Glassweb

Methinks I do detect fowl play on this thread...

----------


## JimRichter

> Methinks I do detect fowl play on this thread...


Leave it to Glassweb to get his hackles up.

Jim

----------


## Mark Walker

> Originally Posted by  (Glassweb @ May 27 2008, 02:20)
> 
> Methinks I do detect fowl play on this thread...
> 
> 
> Leave it to Glassweb to get his hackles up.
> 
> Jim


Don't you mean 'get his feathers ruffled?'

----------


## Tom C

...and I thought I saw it all.

----------


## Chris Travers

> Methinks I do detect fowl play on this thread...


lol ...

----------


## ira

awesome!

----------


## Jason Kessler

I live in New York City. I've never even SEEN a chicken who's first name wasn't Perdue.

----------


## SternART

Hey.....how'd you guys miss that chick on chick action above?
She really set us up for some humorous responses?!
That is my good friend Becky Smith up near Boise Idaho. Anyone 
who goes to Weiser knows what a great improvising picker Becky is.
And you might remember her from MWN days. (note her T shirt)

----------


## mandopete

Rachel Ray got nuthin' on this place!

----------


## Duc Vu

> Hey.....how'd you guys miss that chick on chick action above?


I was too busy looking at the mandolin!

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

Chicken with mandarins...

----------


## woodwizard

Dang ... cut off the mando the Indian was playin'

----------


## Paul Kotapish

Chicken and guitar (Grateful Egg and Little Dead Rooster): http://www.mammothmusic.net/Factory%20to%20Customer.htm

----------


## Paul Kotapish

Rooster with banjo:

----------


## Jim MacDaniel

A chicken with a mandolin-playing rabbit. (Didn't I once see some inlay like this on an Antonio Tsai instrument?  :Wink:

----------


## lgc

I'm playin a music festival in Chicken Alaska this summer. I'll try to get a picture of a mando there.

----------


## Dan Cole

Buy this mandolin or the chicken dies!

----------


## Treblemaker

Chicken Kiev Anyone 

http://www.WorldWideTed.com

----------


## Jim Rowland

I've been going door to door for a couple of days now,trying to borrow a chicken. I guess I live in the wrong neighborhood.
Jim

----------


## Clyde Clevenger

I knew Becky could pick the fur of'n a mandolin, didn't know about the feathers.

----------


## Austin Clark

gee Becky, I notice that wasn't your F5 you and the chicken are playing!!!

----------


## johnwalser

Chicken Pickin' Good!

----------


## Pez D. Spencer

Nugget with nuggets.

----------


## otterly2k

ROFL, Pez!!!

----------


## Pez D. Spencer

I wemt out and bought some chicken nuggets so I could take that pic of them with my Nugget mando, so after the pic I cooked them and ate them. I do not recomend this, they taste awful and now I have an upset lower bout(sp?) you might say. Maybe we should start a thread of pics of your mando with a prime rib, or a Martini.

----------


## Gary Hedrick

Well to add a note of serious discussion to all the puns etc..........What breed of chicken is that. We raise Blue and Black Orpingtons.....(an English breed as I remember).....:D

----------


## bgmando

C that's the way to begin, H, that's the next letter in ...

----------


## JimRichter

> Well to add a note of serious discussion to all the puns etc..........What breed of chicken is that. We raise Blue and Black Orpingtons.....(an English breed as I remember).....:D


Gary

You have some great looking chickens. I admired them when I was at your house 2 or 3 years back picking up the mando for Will. Great birds.

Jim

----------


## Mark Walker

I didn't want to risk the 12-foot chicken crushing my mandolin, and I couldn't get the strap over its head. 
(No ladder...)

So here I am, basking in the sunshine with my Silver Angel and the largest chicken in the area. 

(And so far, I think the largest one in this thread!)

----------


## Mark Walker

Another view. You can't make it out on the sign in the background, but the restaurant behind me has a special on chicken dinners...  

(No specials on mandolins however...)

Sure was a nice day for a photo op! (Rare so far this spring in Michigan...)

----------


## mandopete

"That's a finger-lickin' good mandolin, son!"

----------


## delsbrother

*No one* close to Buffalo Brothers??

----------


## PhilGE

Surely there are Chickens and Tater(bugs) out there somewhere... Would that be Nuggets and Taters? Tots and Taters and Nuggets? Wings and Taters?

----------


## atetone

I'll try this.

----------


## Bill Snyder

That photo is from an album put out by "The Colonel".

----------


## Jared McEntire

how about narrating roosters?

_&lt;Sorry, had to remove this copyrighted image, and besides, the Disney web site was blocking its display here so no one was going to see it either way.&gt;_

----------


## Chas Thode

Have you ever played for a bunch of turkeys?

----------


## LateBloomer

ChasT - what song are you playing? Are those male turkeys showing off for you, or do they feel threated by you

----------


## Mark Walker

> ChasT - what song are you playing? #Are those male turkeys showing off for you, or do they feel threated by you #


_Gotta_ be 'Turkey in the Straw' - wouldn't it??

----------


## MikeEdgerton

I may have found something in the archives....

----------


## Chadah77

How about this....One of my favorite movies.

----------


## Dave Gumbart

This one featured in the classifieds about a year and a half ago helped me score a nice trade for a 1920 Gibson A.

----------


## sgarrity

I was looking through this thread the other day when one of my non-musician friends was over at the house. He looked over my shoulder and said, "Mandolins and chickens?? Whatever floats your boat dude!" We are an interesting lot at times!!

----------


## Jonathan Peck

not a mandolin...but chicken worthy. I saw Noam the other day and he said that there was a mechanical dragon that was supposed to eat him, except it malfunctioned and knocked over his gear instead. Ouch!

----------


## Tracy Ballinger

> not a mandolin...but chicken worthy. I saw Noam the other day and he said that there was a mechanical dragon that was supposed to eat him, except it malfunctioned and knocked over his gear instead. Ouch!


I don't know who Noam is, but it appears he's too chicken to play the mandolin, so he's clucking a banjo instead! Maybe it will spur him on to overcome his fears and he'll come home to roost at the Mandolin Cafe. So is he playing chicken-fingers or Scruggs style?

----------


## JEStanek

Noam Pikelny is a very talented banjo player currently with the Punch Brothers. I think they already have the mando position passably filled. He can play a banjo!

Jamie

----------


## dan@kins

How can you do nothing but respect a man that plays banjo in a chicken suit. Well, if it were a mandolin I'd follow him into battle. However, even with a banjo I must respect him.

----------


## bgmando

Chicken Man -- he's everywhere he's everywhere.

----------


## Patrick Sylvest

Eat Mor' Chick'n!

[B]

----------


## Bobbie Dier

Getting ready to play for the YFCA. Young Future chickens of America. Not a full house but it's early.

----------


## lgc

I go to play a festival in Chicken AK a few weekends ago. Pretty not bad. Population-17. The wildest place I might have ever been and closest to the middle of nowhere.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Having never heard of Chicken, AK I decided I needed to know where it was and looked it up on Mapquest. This is the result.

----------


## JeffD

> That photo is from an album put out by "The Colonel".


What a find! That explains a lot. All of you holding your mandolin close to the chicken, can you feel the aversion. None of the chickens appear happy. 

I wonder, how is the playing on the album?

----------


## stevenmando

_&lt;Comment removed by site owner&gt;_

----------


## Bobbie Dier

Chicken, AK. I read they wanted to name the town Ptarmigan but they didn't know how to spell it.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

> Chicken, AK. I read they wanted to name the town Ptarmigan but they didn't know how to spell it.


For those so inclined to find out what a Ptarmigan is:

Ptarmigan

----------


## man dough nollij

Well worth the drive to go up the Taylor highway to Eagle. Some beautiful country up there; the Yukon river is epic.

Mando content: I don't play in public yet because I'm too chicken.

----------


## Tracy Ballinger

> For those so inclined to find out what a Ptarmigan is:
> 
> Ptarmigan


Thanks, I needed that! Who knew the Cafe could be so educational?!

----------


## MikeEdgerton

> Well worth the drive to go up the Taylor highway to Eagle. Some beautiful country up there; the Yukon river is epic.


I'm sure it is. I was a bit surprised to see the highway stop before it reached the town. I thought to myself "This place must really be remote".

----------


## Harrmob

Here is the insert of our latest CD. Notice the pic of Bill picking in a chicken coupe in front of his limo.

----------


## mandopete

> Here is the insert of our latest CD. Notice the pic of Bill picking in a chicken coupe in front of his limo.


That's kinda scary!

----------


## Tom C

Meet my new little friends....Playing Chicken Reel to their walking as funny as heck.

Flatiron, Mando Cafe shirt (Can't tell) and Chickens.

----------


## danb

> Originally Posted by  (Harrmob @ July 27 2008, 21:14)
> 
> Here is the insert of our latest CD. Notice the pic of Bill picking in a chicken coupe in front of his limo.


He's probably getting poupe on his boutes too?

----------


## Harrmob

That is the smaller, souped up version of the standard chicken pen, with 2 doors; a door on each side, duh.

----------


## Jim Garber

Don't use the term "souped up" around those chickens... they are a little skittish already.

----------


## billkilpatrick

... best not to pluck the strings, either.

----------


## Mark Walker

That picture of the mandolin in front of the chickens' souped-up coop is really something to crow about.... #

----------


## Harrmob

"Chicken in a breadpad, in front of a limo, Granny does your dog bite no child no" Sorry, but at least it wasn't a fowl version...

----------


## Mark Walker

Does Dan B. realize the monster he's created here?

----------


## danb

Who can guess which member of our community is pictured here?

----------


## Scott Tichenor

That's Mike Edgerton! I'd recognize him anywhere.

----------


## danb

Yes, but who is the guy holding Mike Edgerton..

----------


## Scott Tichenor

:Grin: 

<runs_away>

----------


## JEStanek

> Yes, but who is the guy holding Mike Edgerton..


Snort. LOL.

----------


## MikeEdgerton

Sure, make fun of the chicken.

----------


## shadco

Chicks and mando, 

The mando had a good time as did the picker, the chickens not so much.

----------


## Bill Snyder

Those are really big chickens or a really small mandolin.  :Smile:

----------


## man dough nollij

'Spoze they're roasted Ostriches? Hmm?  :Confused:

----------


## mandroid

Thats OK Lee, for you,   A mandolins with penguins pose will pass ..  :Chicken: 


 :Popcorn:

----------


## Mark Walker

> Here is the insert of our latest CD. Notice the pic of Bill picking in a chicken coupe in front of his limo.


You got all the important stuff in there - a deck of cards, a guitar, mandolin, shotun shell, .22 cartridge, a jar for an adult beverage, and of course Mr. Monroe with his limo and chickens.  Looks like a great CD insert!    :Grin:

----------


## crazymandolinist

I let one of my Seramas guard my mando for the night, since if I let an Orpington do it I'd have a massacre on my hands.

----------


## Rick C.

Fylde Touchstone, Mandolin Cafe cap, and (introducing) Peckahontas, who was pecking my finger at the time:

----------


## Tracy Ballinger

No mandolins in the picture, but here's me at the age of 2.  Does it count since I'm a mandolin player now?  :Chicken:

----------


## Austin Clark

okay, I couldn't resist....

the old piece of xxxx in the corner of my shop makes a great scratch feeder!
 :Grin:

----------


## Mike Bromley

> For those so inclined to find out what a Ptarmigan is:
> 
> Ptarmigan


A ptarmigan is Ptenguin of the North, with a "T" in place of the tuxedo.  Ask Lee. :Chicken: 




> Well worth the drive to go up the Taylor highway to Eagle. Some beautiful country up there; the Yukon river is epic.
> 
> Mando content: I don't play in public yet because I'm too chicken.


That's why Ptarmichicken isn't on the Taylor Highway, Because there's an Eagle there.

----------


## danb

> Who can guess which member of our community is pictured here?


by the way folks, that's nugget..

----------


## Ronny

Funny !
My hen has the same colour as my emando ! (orange and red...)

----------


## Jason Kessler

Ronny, that's an album cover.

----------


## Ted Eschliman

> Ronny, that's an album cover.


 :Smile:  That made me laugh out loud!
It's true, though.

----------


## lauri Girouard

Been looking for an excuse for the last 5 years to bump this thread.      My 6 year old RI red hen (pictured) has just requested Cluck Old Hen.

----------

JEStanek, 

Ken

----------


## Jim Garber

Hey Lauri: good match for the color of that mandolin to the RI hen.

----------

